# Stock Transfers sticking to the paper?



## logowears (Feb 6, 2009)

Ok, I have read a ton of threads trying to fix my problem.
I have stock transfers (form Thompsons) and they are not sticking to the shirt (darks or lights, 100% cotton). When I peel the paper the ink is like gum. I am new at this but I just did 60 custom plastisol transfers from Ace, all 60 shirts were perfect! My Alpha opaque paper printed with my epson, also perfect. I have increased time and temp from 380 upto 405 and from 10 sec. upto 35 seconds, still all are like gum ? Any help woulld be appreciated!


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

By chance are they cold peel?


----------



## logowears (Feb 6, 2009)

Nope, directions say, 380-390, med. pressure, 10-15 sec. peel immediately


----------



## leisure (Mar 3, 2007)

logowears said:


> Ok, I have read a ton of threads trying to fix my problem.
> I have stock transfers (form Thompsons) and they are not sticking to the shirt (darks or lights, 100% cotton). When I peel the paper the ink is like gum. I am new at this but I just did 60 custom plastisol transfers from Ace, all 60 shirts were perfect! My Alpha opaque paper printed with my epson, also perfect. I have increased time and temp from 380 upto 405 and from 10 sec. upto 35 seconds, still all are like gum ? Any help woulld be appreciated!


I have not used thompsons but the ones i get from Next say hot peel, but when I try to do that the same thing happens to me, so what I learned is to take a rag wipe over the transfer after i have pressed it and then count to 10 and peel works perfect every time.Hope this helps


----------



## logowears (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks, I'll try it, I just did 1 as a cold peel and about 97% stuck better but still not right!


----------



## TFowler (May 16, 2011)

is anyone out there that bought the $169 dollar heat press with $350 dollars worth of thansfers, haveing problems with transfers sticking to the paper.. I have tried everything that has been recomended ,,still problems ,,,has anyone figured it out ????? help ...i got to get this working !!! can't afford this!!


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Did you contact the supplier? If they are hot peel, the normal application would be 385 degrees, 8-20 seconds, medium to firm pressure, peel hot. Designs with glitter or foil would be cold peel.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Pressure gets my vote. Increase it just a bit. Some transfers take more pressure than others.


----------



## TFowler (May 16, 2011)

Ed I did contact the supplier and was told to bump it to 390 deg .. Haven't tried that yet ,,i think i am going to get something to test the temperature all over the plate with to see if it is even also.
thanks for everyones input !!
God Bless 
Tony


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Here's our suggestion:

If you have a transfer that is not performing properly we suggest that you take another piece of the same design and cut it into 3 or 4 pieces. Turn the shirt over that has already been damaged and try to apply one piece at a time. You might have to tweak the temperature, time, or pressure to provide a clean application. We have found that this usually solves the problem.


----------



## TFowler (May 16, 2011)

Thanks for the info!! I tried bumping up to 395 temp , may have helped a little on one or two them the next one stuck to the paper,, the transfers were all hot peel!! I thought this would be more consistent from one design to the next,,all I bought was hot peel!! i put a piece of paper in the press and found that the sides would hold the paper and the back wouldn't , and middle front wouldn't hold.. I am very disappointed in all this ,, should I have bought a more expensive press??


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

What machine did you purchase?


----------



## TFowler (May 16, 2011)

proworlded said:


> What machine did you purchase?


I purchased the 169 dollar deal!!


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Please give us a call at 800-678-8289. Ask for Linda. She will help you.


----------



## james444 (Jul 19, 2011)

waiting for the result


----------



## TFowler (May 16, 2011)

james444 said:


> waiting for the result


After ruining several shirts and transfers , and bumped up the temp to 400,,, helped a little, then I did the clamp on paper test!! My top heat platen and bottom platen where the t/shirt goes were not flat!! I could put heavy pressure on it and still get paper under it!! Put a straight edge on the flats!! Wow!! I think I found my problem!! Called Pro World and they were on it like a chicken after a June bug   sending out a new press the same day!! Great customer service guys!! Hope the new one is flat?! Thanks,, I'll let you know how things turn out!!
Tony


----------

